# Moisture Meters



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a reliable and reasonably priced, non-invasive moisture meter?

I like to check my 'van between services and have the simple prong type of meter but would prefer something a little more sophisticated that doesn't involve bodging holes, however small, everywhere.

Thanks in advance.

Roger


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

I use this one, had it a few years, works very well.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Non-Contact-Building-Moisture-Meter/dp/B002DLW42Q


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

djp30,

Thanks for that, looks like a decent piece of kit for the money. Unless anyone else has any recommendations, I'll probably order one.

Thanks again,

Roger


----------

